# HDTV watching basic cable



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I have an HDTV and it is hooked up to just basic cable. Is there anyway to improve the picture? I am unable to hook it up to HD channels.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Basic cable is generally a simple analog picture with no HD content. Some providers do rebroadcast local HD channels so all you need to do is use the auto-tune for digital.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

that something that can be bought and the cable plugged into? then run that to the tv?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most HDTVs have a digital tuner, just a matter of letting it auto-tune. With digital it can take a bit longer but may be worth it.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

dumb question but would i need digital to analog or analog to digital?

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The TV should do it by itself, no adapters needed.


----------

